# Perkin's Coding Solutions, LLC?



## mirandasj04 (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this company? Is it legitimate?

Thank you, 

Miranda


----------



## cordelia (Mar 2, 2012)

I did see her post on the AAPC LinkedIn site, I am not sure if it is legitimate or not, but now a days, small consulting/outsourcing companies are popping ALL over the place. its hard to keep them all straight.

Try doing some research as far as if she is registered with the chamber of commerce, better business bureau, etc. The best indicator is your gut, does something seem wrong, are they asking for unusual information, do you have to pay them anything?

If definitely seemed like a small business that is just starting up, so you might run into some unsteady or inconsistent work loads...

Good Luck


----------

